# B17 P51 very low



## sunny91 (Mar 19, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgd3o--LIyg_

Sunny.


----------



## johnbr (Mar 20, 2011)

That is low.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 20, 2011)

that is some awesome video!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember that commercial they were making from back in the 80's.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## TheMustangRider (Mar 27, 2011)

Great video and commercial.
Just what some people need to discourage them from lettering our highways.


----------



## Park (Mar 27, 2011)

That was cool ! Now days the feds would probably not allow it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Sunny - that was some neat low flying. 
I found the commercial: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlFD0Zyl_f0_


----------



## Pong (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

